
Facebook Chat Plugin, an Intercom Alternative - iddan
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/messenger-platform/discovery/customer-chat-plugin/
======
Nextgrid
Yeah, no thanks. If your product is using Facebook for customer support (with
no e-mail fallback) there's no way I'm using it.

